# Bolt rebooting with weather alert



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

I have Bolt with Spectrum. We have gotten 3 weather alerts in the last 1/2 hour and every time the alert seems to be ending the Bolt reboots. Even though the alert says over and you can go back using normal remote commands i have always found remote doesn't work at all while alert is on.

This reboot hasn't happened before today.

Maybe I'm just having Bolt problems today - earlier it locked up then I had sound but no picture and now this. Bolt is just 6 months old.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

It is known to happen. I get one EAS test per week. Never had a problem. Never had a Bolt.
See: Bolt+ uncommanded restarts

My state has declared an emergency and no alerts. It's a very local thing. Reboots on Bolts seem to happen more often.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Seems to be related to Spectrum. I’d recommend filing an FCC complaint to light a fire under them, if they don’t quickly address the issue.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

krkaufman said:


> Seems to be related to Spectrum. I'd recommend filing an FCC complaint to light a fire under them, if they don't quickly address the issue.


I wish it would happen to me. I'd love to see if there is anything useful in the logs. People have asked for a remote reboot command before. A recording of the EAS alert would be great. (but they don't record - I tried).


----------



## gks314 (Jun 16, 2005)

ManeJon said:


> I have Bolt with Spectrum. We have gotten 3 weather alerts in the last 1/2 hour and every time the alert seems to be ending the Bolt reboots. Even though the alert says over and you can go back using normal remote commands i have always found remote doesn't work at all while alert is on.
> 
> This reboot hasn't happened before today.
> 
> Maybe I'm just having Bolt problems today - earlier it locked up then I had sound but no picture and now this. Bolt is just 6 months old.


----------



## gks314 (Jun 16, 2005)

Three times tonight (so far) in Dallas, with Spectrum


----------



## BeerPimp (May 12, 2010)

I had the same thing happen 2 times in the same night last month.


----------



## mike-d (Dec 12, 2013)

BeerPimp said:


> I had the same thing happen 2 times in the same night last month.


Me too. Been getting tornado alerts every few minutes all night then bolt reboots After each alert ends. I have Comcast.


----------



## ChrisNYC99 (Dec 11, 2017)

We've been having flood alerts all day and our Bolt+ keeps rebooting at the end of each alert. Has anyone had any resolution to this? It's annoying as heck!


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

Just started happening here in Kansas City with Spectrum as well. Three restarts in the last 45 minutes.

Also rebooting both of my Roamio Pro units.


----------



## chanavan24 (May 1, 2019)

Been having the same issue tonight (in KC). Contacted TiVo twice. First one told me to unplug everything from my Roamio... did nothing for me. Second created a ticket and told me it was a known issue they are working to resolve. Again, no help. After my 7th reboot of the night I decided to try something different. I unplugged all of my Mini’s (I have 3) and then rebooted my Roamio... magic! Everything is working, my alert went away and haven’t had it pop up again since. Not sure if the issue was the alert getting “stuck” between the Roamio and my Mini’s/in my Moca line or what, but I’m currently out of the reboot loop of death. Hopefully this can keep someone else from watching the same “flash flood warning” alert scroll across their screen for an hour!


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

I'm also in Spectrum, and suffer from reboots following EAS alerts. I asked a friend who is a member of SCTE, and got this reply from a video engineer, which points to EAS code not wholly compatible with the version age of the card interface: ."two possibilities but same reason. 1 - the card on the code is extremely out of date or 2 - there is an issue from the older code on the MCC and the TiVo that reboots. Check your code version on the card and google it to see how old it is. If it’s really old call and get a new card, because that one isn’t hearing the triggers to take new code."

I hope to look further into this today and will report what Spectrum says.


----------



## ManeJon (Apr 14, 2018)

Work out a gym  - Spectrum area - all the TV's were hung up the other day with some having the EAS message on the display. I suspect it is more that just a TIVO problem but something that causes all sorts of equipment to stop


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

garyprud said:


> I'm also in Spectrum, and suffer from reboots following EAS alerts. I asked a friend who is a member of SCTE, and got this reply from a video engineer, which points to EAS code not wholly compatible with the version age of the card interface: ."two possibilities but same reason. 1 - the card on the code is extremely out of date or 2 - there is an issue from the older code on the MCC and the TiVo that reboots. Check your code version on the card and google it to see how old it is. If it's really old call and get a new card, because that one isn't hearing the triggers to take new code."
> 
> I hope to look further into this today and will report what Spectrum says.


This issue was introduced with the last TiVo update for TE4, but there is a new update rolling out now (unknown if that fixes this issue yet). What version are you running currently?

Scott


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

HerronScott said:


> This issue was introduced with the last TiVo update for TE4, but there is a new update rolling out now (unknown if that fixes this issue yet). What version are you running currently?


At least a couple different users have reported that the TE4 Spring Update (21.9.1.v5) resolved their EAS weather alert reboots.


myfins1 said:


> Great News! The Easter Bunny delivered! ... I have 21.9.1.v5-USC-11-849.
> 
> ... All of my TiVo's have always been rebooting after receiving an Emergency Alert System message. With the active severe weather in DFW this evening I just received my first Emergency Alert System message for these storms. My TiVo returned to its normal programming on Fox at the conclusion of the alert. There was no reboot.





tim_m said:


> I'm in the same area, I'm in Carrollton have the new update installed on my Roamio plus and got a EAS about 20 minutes ago. TiVo did not reboot like it had been.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> At least a couple different users have reported that the TE4 Spring Update (21.9.1.v5) resolved their EAS weather alert reboots.


Good news. I thought I had seen it but wasn't positive (should have searched ).

Scott


----------



## bsporl (Feb 7, 2006)

Spectrum in Dallas... Unfortunately weather-alerts are force-rebooting every 5 minutes.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hadn’t noticed this as I didn’t have a Bolt, until TiVo sent me one over the weekend to replace a Roamio that the hdmi port died on. I have the 21.9.1x release on my Roamio running TE4, this Bolt of course replaced a Roamio that was on TE3 and it loaded TE 4 21.8.3x. 

Alerts through Cox, had been coming every 15-20 mins all afternoon and into this evening from tornadoes and severe storms moving through the area. It didn’t reboot on the first alert, but every time after it rebooted. I finally gave up, unplugged it and switched to the OTA. Just now turned it back on after storms have finally cleared the area.

Bolt has been nice otherwise in my 24hrs of use


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

HerronScott said:


> This issue was introduced with the last TiVo update for TE4, but there is a new update rolling out now (unknown if that fixes this issue yet). What version are you running currently?
> 
> Scott


Scott...Storms in our area yesterday triggered numerous EAS alerts, causing reboots. The 2nd one caused my Bolt to 'Update' during the reboot...then I noticed I had received the TE4 update 21.9.v9-USC-11-849. Of course, the alerts stopped an hour later and clear skies today. I have. Spectrum tech coming in a few hours to check signal levels, tuning adapter, and maybe...maybe...replace card with a new one. We'll see.


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

I have Spectrum in KC and was having the same reboot issue with my Bolt. Yesterday the new update was downloaded and installed on my Bolt, two Roamio and all 4 minis. 

There was another weather alert this am on the Bolt at about 5am, which I was watching closely to see if the unit rebooted again after the update. To my surprise, no reboot!

After the update my MoCA network seems to be working better than before (I have had periodic drop outs of certain units for indiscriminate amounts of time) and I LOVE auto skip.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

rcandsc said:


> I have Spectrum in KC and was having the same reboot issue with my Bolt. Yesterday the new update was downloaded and installed on my Bolt, two Roamio and all 4 minis.
> 
> There was another weather alert this am on the Bolt at about 5am, which I was watching closely to see if the unit rebooted again after the update. To my surprise, no reboot!
> 
> After the update my MoCA network seems to be working better than before (I have had periodic drop outs of certain units for indiscriminate amounts of time) and I LOVE auto skip.


That is good news!


----------



## rcandsc (Feb 5, 2014)

garyprud said:


> That is good news!


I agree. I dreaded every single EAS warning as I knew reboots were to follow and the alerts repeated themselves until the alert had elapsed. Quite a relief to see that the update has fixed the issue.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

garyprud said:


> Scott...Storms in our area yesterday triggered numerous EAS alerts, causing reboots. The 2nd one caused my Bolt to 'Update' during the reboot...then I noticed I had received the TE4 update 21.9.v9-USC-11-849. Of course, the alerts stopped an hour later and clear skies today. I have. Spectrum tech coming in a few hours to check signal levels, tuning adapter, and maybe...maybe...replace card with a new one. We'll see.


UPDATE: Spectrum tech showed up, but had no cable card on his truck. Checked signal levels, all good. Clear weather today. Next weather which might cause alerts will be over the weekend. Tech left and did not close the ticket, warranted by numerous 'recent' tickets...so I will check next alerts to see if new Tivo update fixes/changes reboot behavior...OR if not fixed he noted my account for NEXT tech visit to bring a new card. The assumption is that an older card may not recognize or correctly respond to the EAS alert signals.


----------



## garyprud (Jan 13, 2017)

So the EAS causing reboot issues seem to be resolved. Three alerts yesterday spread over four hours...no reboots. Spectrum, Dallas Tx. Thanks all!


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, I just had a reboot after an EAS on Comcast. Annoying as hell. Especially when it wont let you play the content you missed because of the EAS warning. Using TE3 if it matters.


----------

